# Aramaic: binyan corresponding to הִתְקָטֵל



## amirsherman

Shalom everyone,

In Hebrew the binyan הִתְקָטֵל exists (for example הִתְפָּקֵד) and in Arabic there is افتعل (eighth binyan).

Does it exist in Aramaic too?

Thank you in advance


----------



## Ali Smith

Actually, apart from the verb you cited, הִתְקָטֵל does not exist in classical Hebrew. הִתְפָּקֵד is the only example of it.

And I don’t think it corresponds to Arabic الافتعال because of the position of the _t_.


----------



## radagasty

amirsherman said:


> Does it exist in Aramaic too?


Yes, the _Hithpeel_ (Gt stem) serves as the regular passive/reflexive counterpart of the _Qal_, as there is no _Niphal_ in Aramaic.



Ali Smith said:


> And I don’t think it corresponds to Arabic الافتعال because of the position of the _t_.


Arabic افتعل is the reflex of Aramaic _Hithpeel_, and there is evidence from Old Aramaic to suggest that the position of the /t/ affix was originally after the first radical, as it is in Arabic (and still is in Hebrew and Aramaic when the first radical is sibilant).


----------



## Ali Smith

Aramaic hithpeel corresponds to Hebrew nif'al. You may find the attached chart useful in this regard.


----------



## zj73

Even in Aramaic sometimes this stem loses its initial h- in the past tense and becomes ithpeel. Then it looks even more like its Arabic counterpart.


----------



## Ali Smith

zj73 said:


> Even in Aramaic sometimes this stem loses its initial h- in the past tense and becomes ithpeel. Then it looks even more like its Arabic counterpart.


True, but then the stem vowel changes from צירי to פתח too (see attachment).


----------

